

What makes lisp macros so special - gurraman
http://stackoverflow.com/a/4621882

======
alokhar
Ok, so now I know why Lisp is a powerful language. Now, what can I use Lisp to
do? Where does the flexibility of Lisp truly benefit a programmer?

